# Belinea CRT 22 Zoll



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 108080 von Belinea?

Hab mir mehrere Riesen CRTs bei E-Bay angeschaut und will mir das Gerät evtl. ersteigern bzw. kaufen.

Wenn sich jemand fragt warum man von Samsung Syncmaster 226BW auf so einen Oldtimer wechseln will, der sollte sich mal die Farben eines gut erhaltenen CRTs anschauen.

Das Gerät ist von 2004, aus einem scheinbar gepflegten Nichtraucherhaushalt, hat angeblich sehr wenig gelaufen und wird als absolut neuwertig beworben. Original Rechnung über 500€ und Zubehör ist dabei und der Verkäufer liefert mir das Gerät persönlich ins Haus.
Bei dem hohen Gewicht des Gerätes und der sehr langen Strecke von etwa 350Km habe ich ihm 200€ geboten.
Andere Geräte des selben Typs sind schon für 50-60 € zu haben! Natürlich ohne Lieferung!
Glaubt ihr ich sollte es machen?


----------



## Candyman121 (31. Dezember 2007)

AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 108080 von Belinea?
> 
> Hab mir mehrere Riesen CRTs bei E-Bay angeschaut und will mir das Gerät evtl. ersteigern bzw. kaufen.
> ...




200€ ist schon recht viel. Ich denke es wäre sinnvoller er würde das gut verpacken und das verschicken anstatt zu liefern. Den Sinn verstehe ich ned insgesamt 700KM zu fahren um so ein altes Gerät loszuwerden. Was manchen Leuten durch den Kopf geht.

Leider gibt es bei CRT keine große Auswahl mehr da man neue nicht mehr bekommt. Wenn du denkst das dir so ein alter Kübel so viel Wert ist dann kannst du schon zu greifen. Bildqualität ist halt Top von CRT.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Candyman121 am 31.12.2007 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 01:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, der Verkäufer muss das Teil halt auch schleppen und das wird nicht gerade angenehm sein weil das Teil so um die 40 Kg wiegt.

Von einem Versand sind wir beide nicht so begeistert da der mittlerweile recht rare Gigant beschädigt werden könnte, Versicherung hin oder her.
Was nutzt einem die Versicherung wenn man nix vergleichbares mehr 
bekommt egal wieviel Geld man im Schadensfall bekommt.
Deshalb diese Aktion
.
Finde auch das es für den Verkäufer spricht, das Gerät persönlich vorbeizubringen, die Kohle bekommt er erst wenn das Gerät bei mir angeschlossen ist und wirklich absolut neuwertig ist.

Außerdem wenn ich bedenke wieviel Kohle ich für die ach so tollen PCGH-Testsieger TFTs zum Fenster rausgeschmissen habe, relativieren sich läppische 200€ schlagartig!

Wie gesagt bei E-Bay findet man noch ein paar solcher Geräte für deutlich weniger Geld aber die Verkäufer machen halt keine Aussage über die Laufzeit, denn gerade bei CRTs die ja einem Alterungsprozess unterliegen, kommt es darauf an das Sie eben nicht 3 Jahre nonstop im Dauereinsatz waren. Und genau das garantiert mir der Verkäufer, nämlich das die Kiste nur sehr wenig gelaufen hat.
Hätte mir gerne einen neuen gekauft, aber leider.....

Es gibt übrigens noch einen neuen zu kaufen allerdings in den USA.
Viewsonic 21 Zoll Grafiker CRT für 499$ + Versand nach Deutschland der dann sicherlich nochmal 499$ kostet!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Nutzt irgendjemand so einen Dinosaurier als Zockermonitor?

Was muss ich unbedingt beachten wenn das Teil eintrifft?
(Seltsame Geräusche oder irgendwas anderes)  

Irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei der Diamantron-Röhre die auf baldiges Ableben hindeuten?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Dezember 2007)

AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich unbedingt beachten wenn das Teil eintrifft?



Das du einen preiswerten Strom-Anbieter hast  

Ne - im Ernst.

Wenn die Farben sehr wichtig sind (Bildbearbeitung etc.) dann sind LCDs immer noch gut zu gebrauchen.

Aber der im Vergleich zu einem 22" TFT mehr als vierfache Stromverbrauch (bei einem 22" CRT) frisst ganz schon am Geldbörserl.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 31.12.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist laut Herstellerangaben so nicht richtig.
Mein Samsung 226BW saugt 100W
Der Belinea erfreulicherweise "nur" 160W
Das sind natürlich Angaben aus den Werbeprospkten der Hersteller und von daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen!

Hab den teuren Samsung jetzt ins Kinderzimmer umquartiert und nutze atm einen 17er CRT von Belinea. Zwar hat sich meine Bildschirmfläche sich jetzt quasi halbiert aber ich bin dennoch hochzufrieden!
Das Bild ist einfach um Lichtjahre besser, nicht nur beim spielen auch wenn ich hier Texte ins Forum setze! Vor allem sehen Fotos von den Avataren deutlich besser aus, eben wie Fotos und nicht wie Comic-Bildchen!

Ich gebe offen zu das ich es nicht geschafft habe den Samsung optimal einzustellen, sicherlich wäre er nach einer richtigen Kalibbrierung deutlich besser geworden, aber ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr rumzuexperimentieren. N CRT schließte an und dann is gut, fertig, ende der Durchsage!

Hat denn nun jemand den Belinea 108080 mal gehabt oder hat ihn noch?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Dezember 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 31.12.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Farben sehr wichtig sind (Bildbearbeitung etc.) dann sind LCDs immer noch gut zu gebrauchen.



Meinte natürlich CTR !!!!!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Dezember 2007)

AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Samsung 226BW saugt 100W



22" TFTs brauchen nicht mehr als 35-55 W

Dein Samsung z.B ziehgt 43W
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=browser&article_id=608588&show=original


----------



## EmmasPapa (31. Dezember 2007)

Viel zu teuer, für einen vergleichbaren 22" Eizo FlexScan F931 zahlst Du mit Versand um die 100 Euro mit Gewährleistung. Die Kiste hatte ich, genial. Aber 43 Kilo ist einfach zu viel, ganz zu schweigen vom Platz den Du brauchst. Ich bin froh das ich das Ding los geworden bin.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

EmmasPapa am 31.12.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel zu teuer, für einen vergleichbaren 22" Eizo FlexScan F931 zahlst Du mit Versand um die 100 Euro mit Gewährleistung. Die Kiste hatte ich, genial. Aber 43 Kilo ist einfach zu viel, ganz zu schweigen vom Platz den Du brauchst. Ich bin froh das ich das Ding los geworden bin.
> 
> Guten Rutsch


Ja hätte auch lieber einen EIZO aber die Kisten waren so teuer das Sie in der Regel um sich zu amortisieren bis zum abwinken im Dauereinsatz waren!
Denke ein wenig benutzter Belinea ist daher die bessere Wahl!


----------



## EmmasPapa (31. Dezember 2007)

AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 31.12.2007 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 Euro incl. Versand http://cgi.ebay.de/21-Monitor-Marke-Eizo-F930-und-F931-2048-x-1536-TOP_W0QQitemZ110208282167QQihZ001QQcategoryZ8063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem dafür kannst Du 3 kaufen und bist immer noch billiger. Und die Dinger sind praktisch unkaputtbar ...

36 Euro incl. Versand http://cgi.ebay.de/11x-MONITOR-FA-EIZO-21-BILDDIAGONALE-FLEX-SCAN-F931_W0QQitemZ360004384735QQihZ023QQcategoryZ8063QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1723.m118 Versuch macht kluch


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich weiß hab mich Tagelang in der E-Bucht rumgetrieben!
Der Belinea sollte auch erst nur 50€ kosten und weil Verkäufer als auch ich etwas Bedenken haben was die Post mit so ner schweren Kiste anstellen haben wir uns darauf geeinigt das er mir die Kiste auf den Schreibtisch stellt. Deswegen der relativ hohe Preis und ich denke das spricht auch eindeutig für das Gerät!
Der Verkäufer macht einen unheimlich seriösen Eindruck drückt sich sehr gewählt aus (Tippe auf Lehrer oder sogar Professor) und ich glaube ihm das die Kiste noch fast neu ist. Er hat 168 Mega-Positive Bewertungen vorzuweisen!
Er war selbst äußerst erstaunt über das große Interesse an dem Kasten!
Hat mit max 60€ gerechnet!
Und wie schon angedeutet sind 200€ angesichts diverser TFT-Fehlkäufe für mich eher sehr wenig!

Die angebotenen EIZOs in großen Stückzahlen weisen eindeutig auf proffessionell genutzte ausgelutschte Geräte hin.
Die haben ihr Leben schon fast hinter sich!
Und ich möchte nicht nach 3 Wochen auf der teuren Entsorgung für solche Monster sitzenbleiben!
Hatte mir sogar überlegt einen neuen aus USA zu bestellen, aber dafür hätte ich auch schon einen modernen EIZO 24er TFT bekommen!


----------



## Korn86 (31. Dezember 2007)

AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 31.12.2007 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe noch einen 17er Eizo im Keller und den 21er Eizo hatten wir letztens mal im Laden zum Einstellen und kalibrieren des Bildes, was um einiges schwieriger ist, als bei einem TFT. Die Farben sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber die Dinger sind verdammt unscharf und man hat auch immer so einen schwarzen Streifen in der Mitte des Bildes, der das Lochraster hält. Und die Dinger machen beim Ein- und Ausschalten einen so üblen Knall, dass man denkt einem fliegt die Bildröhre gleich um die Ohren. Muss dazu auch ganz ehrlich sagen, das was Farbe und Bildschärfe angeht mein 22er Fujitsu Siemens um einiges besser ist, und der ist auch leicht einzustellen   Würde bei einem TFT Kauf lieber selber entscheiden, als irgendwelchen Tests zu vertrauen, da inzwischen eh alle TFTs uneingeschränkt spieletauglich sind, braucht man nur in den Laden gehen und sich das Bild anschauen was einem am ehesten zusagt und dann kaufen  ( natürlich auch testen ) Mein TFT ist bisher der Einzige, der ohne diese nervige Spiegelfolie es schaft auch schaft, dass schwarz wirklich schwarz und nicht nur grau ist   Kann dir nur diesen TFT empfehlen, der ist nicht einmal sonderlich teuer und bei der Bilschirmeinstellung kann ich dir auch helfen, kann dir dann die eingestellten Prozente schreiben. Und wenn er dir nicht gefallen sollte gib ihn  einfach innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück  

Bei Interesse anschreiben oder in meine Signatur schauen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Korn86 am 31.12.2007 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 31.12.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist nett von Dir, aber neue CRTs machen meiner Erfahrung nach kaum Probleme. Den momentan von mir genutzten 17er Belinea habe ich 2005 als einen der letzten überhaupt erhältlichen Neuen gekauft und das Teil ist nahezu Perfekt. Der Bildschirm ist genauso Plan wie bei nem TFT, sauber bis in die Ecken ausgeleuchtet, macht überhaupt keine Geräusche und das Bild ist echt traumhaft. Nur er ist halt zu klein und deshalb habe ich die Hoffnung das der 22er genauso toll ist, nur eben viel größer!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. Dezember 2007)

Scheinbar wollt ihr mich vor einer großen Dummheit bewahren, das ist sehr nett von Euch!
Dankeschön dafür!
Ich hoffe in diesem Fall aber das ihr falsch liegt! (Bet, Zitter)

Wenn das Ding wider erwarten nach hinten losgeht ist es nicht so schlimm, denn im Januar bekomme ich auch noch zwei 19er CRT Belineas bei uns ausm Büro! Beide sind von 2004 und haben ebenfalls ein Top-Bild!
Wenn der 22er floppt werde ich die beiden 19er gleichzeitig betreiben!
Die RWE freut sich sicherlich sehr darüber!
Um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen wird aber dafür der alte Kühlschrank in Rente geschickt und es kommt dafür ein A++ Gerät!

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und so....

*Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch !*    

Mein besonderer Dank geht an:

*orca 26*

*EmmasPapa*

*Korn86*

und natürlich an alle *Anderen *die mir sehr oft geholfen haben!
(Auch die lieben *Sternchenträger*)


----------



## orca26 (31. Dezember 2007)

Habe ich gerne gemacht.War ein gutes Jahr! Auch hier im Forum! Grüße an alle!


----------



## Korn86 (31. Dezember 2007)

orca26 am 31.12.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich gerne gemacht.War ein gutes Jahr! Auch hier im Forum! Grüße an alle!



Schließe mich dir vollkommen an, wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und in frohe neues Jahr  

Und....never forget 3dfx


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Hoffe, Alle sind gut reingerutscht!

Hab Heute zufälligerweise eine Bezugsadresse für neue CRTs in Deutschland gefunden!
Den Namen habe ich allerdings noch nie gehört.
Es handelt sich um die Firma Claxan.
Die Monitore haben den gleichen Namen.

Claxan CL-CRT-8320: 22" CRT Monitor Diamondtron 

Schon mal was von gehört?

Scheinbar sind es wirklich neue Geräte und es werden 3 Jahre Garantie gewährleistet.

Die Kisten sehen allerdings schon sehr nach überdimensioniertem Joghurtbecher aus, also nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend!

Naja, die Röhre kann ja trotzdem gut sein!
Preis geben Die auf ihrer Webside leider nicht an!

Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## orca26 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Andreas,hoffe du bist ebenfalls gut reingerutscht,bei mir war alles gut.

Also von PC-Fan zu Intel-Fan   : ich denke man sollte die Röhren einstampfen. Also,ich weiss nicht warscheinlich ist das Geschmackssache wie man zu 22"ern allgemein steht als PC User.(MEINE Meinung zu 22" ist ich verstehe nicht warum ich 22" aus schätzungsweise 50cm entfernung betrachten kann und ich nicht noch weiter vom PC weg bin das ich ein so gr0ßes Bild brauche.)
Du solltest dir einen guten TFT holen.Glaube mir da gibt es richtig gute die schicke Farben machen,keine Schlieren und keine Augenschmerzen.
Mein Tipp: FP93GX von Benq.
Mit 22" kenne ich mich nicht aus.19" ist für mich total ausreichend.Kenne Leute die nicht mal einen 19" wollen


----------



## orca26 (1. Januar 2008)

orca26 am 01.01.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,hoffe du bist ebenfalls gut reingerutscht,bei mir war alles gut.
> 
> Also von PC-Fan zu Intel-Fan   : ich denke man sollte die Röhren einstampfen. Also,ich weiss nicht warscheinlich ist das Geschmackssache wie man zu 22"ern allgemein steht als PC User.(MEINE Meinung zu 22" ist ich verstehe nicht warum ich 22" aus schätzungsweise 50cm entfernung betrachten kann und ich nicht noch weiter vom PC weg bin das ich ein so gr0ßes Bild brauche.)
> Du solltest dir einen guten TFT holen.Glaube mir da gibt es richtig gute die schicke Farben machen,keine Schlieren und keine Augenschmerzen.
> ...




P.S.: Rohren stinken irgendwann wie die Sau!!!!!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Naja, das mag für wirklich alte Geräte zutreffen.
Hab sowas wie Geruchsbelästigung noch nie feststellen können.
Weder bei PC Monitoren noch bei TV Geräten.

Nee das Thema TFT ist wirklich durch bei mir. Hab schon mehrere gehabt und nicht einer hat mich wirklich überzeugen können. Mei letzter ist der Samsung Syncmaster 226BW gewesen.
Das einzige was mich noch reizen könnte wäre ein EIZO-Profi-TFT, aber ich hab leider nicht im Lotto gewonnen und daher scheidet diese Option für mich aus.
Ich denke das in ein paar Jahren die TFT-Technologie soweit vorangeschritten ist (LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung) das es auch bezahlbare Geräte gibt, die wirklich was taugen.

Nenn mir ein 22 oder 24 Zoll TFT-Display unter 1000€ das über ein PVA oder MVA Panel und somit gute Farbdarstellung verfügt und *ohne* Overdrive Funktion auf Reaktionszeiten kommt die zum spielen wirklich taugen. 
Da wirds dann schon schwierig nicht wahr?
Außer EIZO für 1300-1500€  gibt es da nämlich nix!
Soviel Kohle will und kann ich nicht ausgeben, zumal ja auch noch ne neue Graka angesagt ist.(HD3870 X2 oder Geforce 9)

Da hol ich mir Übergangsweise lieber einen Oldtimer mit hohem Stromverbrauch und Platzbedarf, denn CRTs sind Geräte die über eine wirklich ausgereifte Technologie verfügen, während Flachbildschirme meiner Meinung nach noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken.

Vor zwei Jahren hat sich mein Sony TV mit 86 cm 4:3 Bildschirm verabschiedet und ich wollte mir einen TFT oder Plasma Fernseher kaufen.
Ich habe nicht ein Gerät gefunden was auch nur annähernd so ein Bild geliefert hätte, wie die Monster Trinitron Röhre mit nem Kampfgewicht von 144Kg. Letztendlich hab ich mir ein Thomson 81er 16:9 CRT geholt der hat zwar auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die Trinitron-Röhre gehabt aber er ist immer noch um Lichtjahre besser als der 5500€ Plasma von meinem Chef!

Vielleicht liegt es ja an meinem Alter (Altersschwachsinn oder so) aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung das Flachbildschirme nur deshalb so dramatisch forciert werden weil die Hersteller nur einen Bruchteil an Herstellungs und vor allem Versandkosten aufbringen müssen.

Wieviel CRTs und wieviel TFTs bekommen die Chinesen in einen Container gestopft?

Was kostet billige Plastikfolie im Vergleich zu Glas?(Chinas Energiebedarf)

Das sind meiner Meinung nach die wirklichen Gründe warum sich der Plastik-Mist immer weiter verbreitet!

Wie gesagt vielleicht ist es Altersschwachsinn, aber ich sehe nicht ein das ich mir die Augen ruiniere nur weil ein Paar Chinesen mehr Kohle scheffeln wollen.

Bei Syncmaster 226 BW haben mir die Augen nach 2-3 Std regelmäßig getränt, trotz Kontrast und Helligkeit runter!

Bei dem 17er Belinea CRT vor dem ich jetzt sitze tritt das nicht auf! (1024x768 85Hz) Einbildung?


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem 17er Belinea CRT vor dem ich jetzt sitze tritt das nicht auf! (1024x768 85Hz) Einbildung?



Ja denke ich sehr wohl, weil du so überzeugt bist das TFT's Müll sind. CRT haben vielleicht ein tolleres Bild (zum 100000 mal) aber das braucht fast kein Endverbraucher. Wer will sich schon so einen großen hässlichen Kübel auf den Schreibtisch stellen wenn er einen 5cm flachen Bildschirm mit Klavierlack haben kann?

Bei Plasma das gleiche. Ein alter Röhrenmonitor hat sicher kein tolleres Bild als ein 6000€ Plasma Fernseher. Fallt beim normalen Fernseher so auf weil der doppelt so groß ist und das Bild immer mehr verzerrt wird. Mein Bruder und mein Opa haben einen Röhren Fernseher (Sony und Pioneer glaub ich) und die können nie mit unserem 1,10meter Samsung Plasma Fernseher mithalten (Bild ist Traum, auch beim normalen Fernsehen).

Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das mein Klavierlack Samsung (Natürlich ist es kein Klavierlack, denn dann würde das Teil mindestens 1000€ mehr kosten) noch nicht mal 5 cm Tief ist. Aber das Aussehen ist für mich absolut zweitrangig mich interessiert nur das Bild das geliefert wird. Natürlich hast Du Recht das ein Vergleich zwischen 81er Röhre und 127er Plasma hinkt, das ist mir schon klar.Der Subjektive Eindruck ist aber Eindeutig anders. (Eben weil das Bild halt kleiner und kompakter ist)
Als ich mir damals den 6000 DM Sony Klotz gekauft habe, musste ich Anschließend auch in bessere Bildquellen Investieren, weil er halt alle Signalschwächen schonungslos aufgedeckt hat, die mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen waren.

Denke es ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion und ich bin vielleicht auch etwas altmodisch, für mich zählt aber nun mal was Hinten rauskommt und das ist beim CRT eindeutig besser!
Vielleicht hatte ich einfach auch immer nur Pech und meine diversen TFTs waren durch die Bank Montagsproduktionen, auf jeden Fall liefert mein 17er CRT eindeutig das beste Bild.
Wer möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen sich persönlich davon zu überzeugen!


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

Es sieht aber aus wie Klavierlack  . Der Samsung ist einfach günstig, hat ein gutes Bild, schnelle Reaktionszeiten, und gutes Design. Deswegen kaufen den auch so viele Leute. Ich habe selber noch 2 19'' CRT von Philipps zu Haus rumstehen weil ich für die keine Verwendung habe. 

CRT ist nur noch was für Fanatiker, oder für die Leute die einen zu großen Schreibtisch haben. Ich war vom Umstieg von Röhre auf TFT nur positiv überrascht (war ein BenQ 17'' mit damals 12ms Reaktionszeit). Man merkt kaum Schlieren außer man konzentriert sich genau darauf. 

Ich will hier nicht schlecht über dich reden aber ich glaube du bist der einzige der noch CRT Monitor haben will und sich 22'' TFT leisten kann


----------



## orca26 (1. Januar 2008)

Huhu Andreas,hol`dir doch mal zum Spass den von mir beschriebenen Monitor Benq FP93GX nicht + oder so einfach nur FP93GX.
Dann probierste mal aus und hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

Das mit der Bildqualität sage ich mal ist nicht immer richtig ich sage mal fifty fifty,also meine Eltern haben einen seht tollen,sehr großen und teuren Loewe Fernseher und der hat auch ein richtig schickes Bild   dessen Bild sieht auch irgendwie schöner aus als TFTs von Kumpels von mir aber nicht besser als alle.Meine Cousine und ihr Macker haben sich jetzt so ein Phillips Ambi Light Ding da gekauft und da habe ich aber gestaunt wie geil dieses Bild ist.....


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht aber aus wie Klavierlack  . Der Samsung ist einfach günstig, hat ein gutes Bild, schnelle Reaktionszeiten, und gutes Design. Deswegen kaufen den auch so viele Leute. Ich habe selber noch 2 19'' CRT von Philipps zu Haus rumstehen weil ich für die keine Verwendung habe.
> 
> CRT ist nur noch was für Fanatiker, oder für die Leute die einen zu großen Schreibtisch haben. Ich war vom Umstieg von Röhre auf TFT nur positiv überrascht (war ein BenQ 17'' mit damals 12ms Reaktionszeit). Man merkt kaum Schlieren außer man konzentriert sich genau darauf.
> 
> Ich will hier nicht schlecht über dich reden aber ich glaube du bist der einzige der noch CRT Monitor haben will und sich 22'' TFT leisten kann


Korrektur: Ich bin im Besitz des 226BW nur das ich ihn Aufgrund seines "überragenden" Bildes ins Kinderzimmer ausquartiert habe!

Wie alt sind deine CRTs bzw. wieviel haben die Gelaufen ?
Ist noch was damit los oder sind die total ausgelutscht!
*Kaufinteresse*


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

orca26 am 01.01.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Andreas,hol`dir doch mal zum Spass den von mir beschriebenen Monitor Benq FP93GX nicht + oder so einfach nur FP93GX.
> Dann probierste mal aus und hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> 
> Das mit der Bildqualität sage ich mal ist nicht immer richtig ich sage mal fifty fifty,also meine Eltern haben einen seht tollen,sehr großen und teuren Loewe Fernseher und der hat auch ein richtig schickes Bild   dessen Bild sieht auch irgendwie schöner aus als TFTs von Kumpels von mir aber nicht besser als alle.Meine Cousine und ihr Macker haben sich jetzt so ein Phillips Ambi Light Ding da gekauft und da habe ich aber gestaunt wie geil dieses Bild ist.....



Finde ein Samsung 226BW hat ein besseres Bild (den hat meine Mutter) aber der FP93GX(+) den besitze ich, ist halt ein richtiger Zockermonitor und ist perfekt meiner Meinung nach. 

CRT ist veraltet, liegt wahrscheinlich auch dran weil es nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wurde. Wenn er nur auf Bildqualität zu günstigen Preisen aus ist muss er sowieso zu einem CRT greifen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

orca26 am 01.01.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Andreas,hol`dir doch mal zum Spass den von mir beschriebenen Monitor Benq FP93GX nicht + oder so einfach nur FP93GX.
> Dann probierste mal aus und hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> 
> Das mit der Bildqualität sage ich mal ist nicht immer richtig ich sage mal fifty fifty,also meine Eltern haben einen seht tollen,sehr großen und teuren Loewe Fernseher und der hat auch ein richtig schickes Bild   dessen Bild sieht auch irgendwie schöner aus als TFTs von Kumpels von mir aber nicht besser als alle.Meine Cousine und ihr Macker haben sich jetzt so ein Phillips Ambi Light Ding da gekauft und da habe ich aber gestaunt wie geil dieses Bild ist.....


Ja, werd ich Spaßeshalber mal machen! Kost ja fast nix!


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> orca26 am 01.01.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Amazon isses komplett gratis. Aber wenn du mit einem Samsung nicht zufrieden bist wirst du es mit dem BenQ auch nicht sein.


----------



## knexi (1. Januar 2008)

Ich würde keine 200€ für einen gebrauchten CRT ausgeben. Unter folgendem Link findest du zwei neue CRTs unter 200€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mon19


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

knexi am 01.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde keine 200€ für einen gebrauchten CRT ausgeben. Unter folgendem Link findest du zwei neue CRTs unter 200€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mon19


Weiß ich, sind aber nur 19er! Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> knexi am 01.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und nicht lieferbar . . .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, eben!
Bin jetzt schon fast ne Woche am Suchen!
Es gibt tatsächlich noch neue 22er zu kaufen. (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hoffe, Alle sind gut reingerutscht!
> 
> Hab Heute zufälligerweise eine Bezugsadresse für neue CRTs in Deutschland gefunden!
> ...



bin mir nicht ganz sicher - aber diamondtron ist afaik n geschützter markenname, was alzu üblen überraschungen vorbeugen sollte.

ansonsten kann ich auf der firmenseite nicht einen crt finden - "neu" dürfte dann wohl eher "steht seit jahren in ovp hier rum und keiner will ihn" bedeuten.

ich selbst hab vor knapp 3jahren das letzte mal nach crts gefunden.
ergebniss: der einzige höherwertige 21/22" mit lochmaske (geh mir weg mit matschstreifen), der wenigstens sowas grundlegendes wie bnc geboten hat, hatte nicht einen test von sich online und kostete gerade mal 50€ weniger als ein 20" tft. und ich hatte zu der zeit sehr wenig platz aufm schreibtisch...
da farben mir nicht ganz soo wichtig waren, konnte ich mich mit s-ips anfreunden und warte seitdem auf oled&sed  (schlieren und artefaktfreies bild *träum* in echtzeit und mit ordentlichem schwarz *schmacht*)

mal gucken, der schreibtisch ist jetzt wieder größer und mein vater hat seinen alten 17" iiyama ausrangiert - vielleicht zeit für dual-monitor  ("kleiner sollten sie wirklich nicht sein")


----------



## knexi (1. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ende des Monats wieder lieferbar!!!!!!!


----------



## Candyman121 (1. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte einen 19'' von Philipps und einen 17'' No Name anbieten. Die stehen bei meinem Vater im Kasten weil der auf einen schicken Samsung 226BW umgestiegen ist x)


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 01.01.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja man muss auf der Seite schon verdammt lange suchen aber Sie sind vorhanden. Alles dabei 15,17,19,22 aber keine Preise und auch kein Datum.
Eine der Kisten findet man aber bei E-Bay unter CRT-Monitor/ ab 20 Zoll/ Zustand Neu. So bin ich auf Claxan gekommen!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte einen 19'' von Philipps und einen 17'' No Name anbieten. Die stehen bei meinem Vater im Kasten weil der auf einen schicken Samsung 226BW umgestiegen ist x)


In welchem Zustand ist der 19er? Noch zu gebrauchen oder schon ziemlich am Ende?


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 01.01.2008 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist noch einem guten Zustand. War nicht oft im Gebrauch man Vater sitzt nur ab und zu am Computer. Wurde auch nie auf eine Lan Party oder so geschleppt. Ich könnte dir morgen ein paar Fotos machen aber ich hätte keine Idee wie ich so eine fette Kiste verpacken könnte das er gut ankommt Oo.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.01.2008 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raum Norddeutschland?


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 06:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 01:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Österreich


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Schade, abholen entfällt dann leider! 
Der Versand dürfte dann....O.K. vergessen wirs!   
Bei nem gut erhaltenen 22er könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen, aber bei nem 19er Standardmodell wäre der betriebene Aufwand für so ne Aktion sicher nicht mehr so ganz zu vertreten.  

Naja bekomme diese Woche oder zum Wochenende zwei 19er Belineas von 2004, am 07.01. meldet sich der Typ mit dem neuwertigen 22er Belinea, dann habe ich ja noch meinen 17er und dann vielleicht noch diese Claxan-Kiste für 20€ oder so, das sollte dann eigentlich auch reichen bis es endlich "klavierlackgewandete", schnelle, große Oled-TFTs bei Aldi fürn Appel undn Ei gibt!  

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, abholen entfällt dann leider!
> Der Versand dürfte dann....O.K. vergessen wirs!
> Bei nem gut erhaltenen 22er könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen, aber bei nem 19er Standardmodell wäre der betriebene Aufwand für so ne Aktion sicher nicht mehr so ganz zu vertreten.
> 
> ...



Also ich find den Samsung geil den du hast. Ich liebe Warcraft 3 auf dem zu Zocken. Das geht viel lessiger als auf mein BenQ 19''. Leider geht das nur wenn sie mal auswärts arbeit, was nur selten vorkommt aber dann


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Ja, jedem wies beliebt!
Wenn Du die Plastikschüssel so toll findest, könnte ich meine Tochter mal fragen ob Sie den nicht verkaufen will, aber ich glaube die ist auch echt begeistert davon und wenn die CRT hört droht die mir mit dem Erschießungskommando!  

Außerdem ist das Ding so stark im Preis gefallen das sich das nicht lohnen würde. Hab noch fast 400 oder so bezahlt und jetzt? 269?


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jedem wies beliebt!
> Wenn Du die Plastikschüssel so toll findest, könnte ich meine Tochter mal fragen ob Sie den nicht verkaufen will, aber ich glaube die ist auch echt begeistert davon und wenn die CRT hört droht die mir mit dem Erschießungskommando!
> 
> Außerdem ist das Ding so stark im Preis gefallen das sich das nicht lohnen würde. Hab noch fast 400 oder so bezahlt und jetzt? 269?



Wie alt ist deine Tochter? XD

400€ ist ganz schön viel im Gegensatz zu den jetzigen Preisen von dem Ding. Ab 260€ ist er glaub ich schon zu haben    

Ich will auch so ein Ding wenn doch bloß mein Moped nicht so teuer wäre.
Um 2700€ würde man schon schicke PC Sachen bekommen aber dafür NIE wieder mit dem Bus zur Schule


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noch ein österreicher   
woher kommst du den ?


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

St. Pölten Umgebung  
Pyhra genau aber das kennt ja eh keiner


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> St. Pölten Umgebung
> Pyhra genau aber das kennt ja eh keiner


genauso wie ried im innkreis niemand kennt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ist 13 und hasst Röhrengeräte, obwohl Sie bis jetzt immer nur TFTs hatte.
Geht gar nicht anders bei ihr, Zimmer zu klein!

Glaub es gibt ziemlich viele Ösis hier im Forum einer is sogar Sternchenträger.
 K.A. warum!


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist wie meine Mutter. Die hat sich vor 5 Jahren einen TFT für ca. 1500€ gekauft. So viel Geld hätte sich auch mir schencken können   

Wieso rede ich eigentlich immer von meinen Eltern das ist peinlich XD. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich nix interessantes zu erzählen habe, weil ich kein Geld für interessante Hardware  habe


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub es gibt ziemlich viele Ösis hier im Forum einer is sogar Sternchenträger.
> K.A. warum!


wie heißt den der sternchenträger?

@candyman121 : in welche schule gehst du ?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn ich von meinen Eltern anfangen würde, *das *wäre peinlich! (Bin seit 3 Tagen 40  )


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 02.01.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh jetzt in eine EDV HTL. War früher in einem Gymansium auf INF Spezialisiert (mein Zweig). Aber das war echt so kacke dort Oo. Wer programmiert schon Turbo Pascal, jetzt lern ich endlich mal was sinnvolles wie C xD


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 02.01.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is der Gunter! Hat auch ne interessante Website, frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie die heißt! K.A.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 02.01.2008 23:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich gehe ebenfalls auf eine htl allerdings mit schwerpunkt bionik .

@andreas :  der kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

Was ist bionik. Hat das was mit Chemie zu tun


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bionik. Hat das was mit Chemie zu tun


ja , elektronik mit verstärken naturwissenschaften .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bionik. Hat das was mit Chemie zu tun


Technik die sich an die Biologie anlehnt, oder versucht die Biologie zu nutzen um bessere Techniken zu entwickeln!?   Sowas in der Art!

Merke die Natur ist der beste Baumeister!
Versuchen eine Mücke nachzubauen kommt aber meist nur n Elefant bei raus, weil der Rechner so groß und schwer ist der das Mückengehirn simuliert!
Dauert noch lange bis ein Mini-Flugroboter dabei rauskommt der einer Mücke das Wasser reichen könnte. 

So Jungs, diskutiert noch schön weiter, muss morgen arbeiten, die Kohle für den ganzen Elektroschrott muss ja auch irgendwann verdient werden!


----------



## Candyman121 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA   

Ich will eigentlich in den Ferien früher schlafen gehen doch vor 3 komm ich nie ins Bett . . .


----------



## gobin90 (3. Januar 2008)

ähm darff ich euch unterbrechen und nochmal auf Das Röhre vs Lcd zurückkommen?

Also ich bin bis morgen noch Laptop nutzer. Hab beim Lappi nen 15,4" TFT und ne 17" röhre. Habe beide bei Gebrauch direkt vor mir stehen. Die Röhre ein LG Flatron f700p is n sehr schöner CRT monitor gibts auch 19" version. Silber und Grau hinten mit USB Hub. Jetz sag ich mal was ich besser finde und schlechter

Lcd 
+ sehr scharfes bild
+flimmerfrei
+flach
+weniger stromverbauch
-farben zu schwach
-nich rustikal genug
-nur in nativer auflösung scharf
-dunkel, wenn es drumherum zu hell is



CRT
+schöne Farben
+ab 85Herz gefüllt Flimmerfrei
+  höhere auflösungen
+scharf
+hell
+kann gut aussehen, wenn es sie noch gebe würde es sie bestimmt auch mit Klavierlack geben, für alle Lack Fanatiker xD
-groß
-schwer
-nie perfekt kalibriert
-stromhungrig


Also ich finde, wem der Strom egal is und nach hinten mehr platz hat sollte zum CRT greifen. Man kann auch einfach mehr anderswo energie sparen, dann hat man die CRt energie kosten raus.

Wenn wer weiß wie man nen CRT perfekt Kalibriert, sagt es mir bitte.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 03.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.01.2008 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiß das ich ohnehin nicht früher schlafen kann und versuchs gar nicht erst


----------



## Candyman121 (3. Januar 2008)

Dann nehm ich mir jeden Tag vor früher auf zustehen aber schaffs nie vor 12 -.-


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 03.01.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehm ich mir jeden Tag vor früher auf zustehen aber schaffs nie vor 12 -.-


das haben wir schüler so an uns  

so ich geh schlafen , gn8


----------



## gobin90 (3. Januar 2008)

ähm darff ich euch unterbrechen und nochmal auf Das Röhre vs Lcd zurückkommen?

Also ich bin bis morgen noch Laptop nutzer. Hab beim Lappi nen 15,4" TFT und ne 17" röhre. Habe beide bei Gebrauch direkt vor mir stehen. Die Röhre ein LG Flatron f700p is n sehr schöner CRT monitor gibts auch 19" version. Silber und Grau hinten mit USB Hub. Jetz sag ich mal was ich besser finde und schlechter

Lcd
+ sehr scharfes bild
+flimmerfrei
+flach
+weniger stromverbauch
-farben zu schwach
-nich rustikal genug
-nur in nativer auflösung scharf
-dunkel, wenn es drumherum zu hell is



CRT
+schöne Farben
+ab 85Herz gefüllt Flimmerfrei
+ höhere auflösungen
+scharf
+hell
+kann gut aussehen, wenn es sie noch gebe würde es sie bestimmt auch mit Klavierlack geben, für alle Lack Fanatiker xD
-groß
-schwer
-nie perfekt kalibriert
-stromhungrig


Also ich finde, wem der Strom egal is und nach hinten mehr platz hat sollte zum CRT greifen. Man kann auch einfach mehr anderswo energie sparen, dann hat man die CRt energie kosten raus.

Wenn wer weiß wie man nen CRT perfekt Kalibriert, sagt es mir bitte.


----------



## Candyman121 (3. Januar 2008)

Hast du doch schon oben gesagt . .. 
Scroll mal rauf


----------



## Gunter (3. Januar 2008)

gobin90 am 03.01.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wer weiß wie man nen CRT perfekt Kalibriert, sagt es mir bitte.


wie wärs denn mit speziell dafür entwickelten kalibrationsgeräten?

http://www.colorvision.ch/de/products/prod_spyder2express.php
bzw
http://www.amazon.de/ColorVision-Spyder2express/dp/B000FFOZ9M/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1199356375&sr=8-1


----------



## gobin90 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß hat nur niemand reagiert, dachte ihr häätet es überlesen oder so.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

gobin90 am 03.01.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß hat nur niemand reagiert, dachte ihr häätet es überlesen oder so.



Ja, es gibt da Profigeräte aber ne normale Burosch Test CD tuts auch!
Weiß gar nicht was es da großartig zu kalibrieren gibt. Klar muss man alles einstellen aber das finde ich bei weitem nicht so nervig wie bei TFTs!
Finde CRTs eher PlugnPlay als TFTs, anstöpseln, einstellen, genießen!

Hab heute schon die zwei 19er Belineas bekommen.(Schlepp, Keuch)

      *SCHWÄRM*      

*Boah Ey, wie geil ist das denn!!!?*

Das eine Gerät ist der 1:1 Clon von meinem 17er also, schwarz, total plan, und scharfkantig genau wie ein TFT!

Der zweite ist auch TCO 03 zert. aber leider sind die Ecken noch etwas abgerundet. Den hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Tut mir furchtbar leid für Euch, das ihr alle so auf die dünnwandigen TFT Klapperkisten abfahrt, glaubt mir ihr seht nur die Hälfte von allem!

Schmeiß nachher mal einen Film rein, kann man schon wagen bei ner 19er Diagonale!


----------



## gobin90 (3. Januar 2008)

eventuell habe ich mich falsch formuliert, ich meine bei nem CRT muss man das Bild immer solange einstellen, bis der Bildschrim wirklich 100% ausgefüllt is ohen große Fehler, n Tftmacht das automatisch. Ich find das sehr nervig vor allem muss ich das für jede auflösung und Hertz zahl erneut einmal einstellen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

gobin90 am 03.01.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell habe ich mich falsch formuliert, ich meine bei nem CRT muss man das Bild immer solange einstellen, bis der Bildschrim wirklich 100% ausgefüllt is ohen große Fehler, n Tftmacht das automatisch. Ich find das sehr nervig vor allem muss ich das für jede auflösung und Hertz zahl erneut einmal einstellen


Naja, Test CD rein, OSD aufrufen einstellen, fertig! DVI ist natürlich etwas bequemer, aber es sind nun mal Analoggeräte!

Wenn Desktop und Spiele in der selben Auflösung sind gibts nix zu verändern.


----------



## gobin90 (3. Januar 2008)

erstens unser Tft unten mit VGA, der kalibriert sich auch selber, da muss man nur so ne taste drücken. Wäre toll wenn CRTs das auch hätten. Außerdem gibt es immer wieder spiele wie CS 1.6 die einfach mit 60Herz laufen, da kommt sowas dann vor. Weiß nur nich wie man sowas ändern kann, weil das auch nich toll is wenn es da so flimmert.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

gobin90 am 03.01.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> erstens unser Tft unten mit VGA, der kalibriert sich auch selber, da muss man nur so ne taste drücken. Wäre toll wenn CRTs das auch hätten. Außerdem gibt es immer wieder spiele wie CS 1.6 die einfach mit 60Herz laufen, da kommt sowas dann vor. Weiß nur nich wie man sowas ändern kann, weil das auch nich toll is wenn es da so flimmert.


Im Treibermenü der Graka! 
Sorry ich bin jetzt nicht ganz bei der Sache, muss jetzt ganz dringend paar Spiele anzocken!  

Versuche nachher noch konstruktive Vorschläge zu machen!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

*Geil, geil! Farben!!!*

Jetzt noch ne Graka die Farben liefert und das ganze System ist perfekt!

Hoffentlich kommt bald mal die 3870X2!

@Matrox: Der Gaming Bereich bietet wirklich Chancen zum Geldverdienen!

Fragen zu einem Paradoxon:
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum die  8800GTS mit nem 19er CRT etwa 10-15 FPS mehr liefert als mit nem 17er?

Alles absolut unverändert (Windows, Treiber und Spieleinstellungen)

Nein es ist kein V-Sync an!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *Geil, geil! Farben!!!*
> 
> Jetzt noch ne Graka die Farben liefert und das ganze System ist perfekt!
> 
> ...


weil bei kleineren auflösungen die cpu mehr arbeit übernimmt , je höher desto mehr übernimmt die gpu  .
deshalb bietet sli und tripple sli auch erst bei sehr hohen auflösungen spürbar mehr leistung.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Auflösung ist unverändert!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber ein 17 zöller hat doch normalerweiße 1024*768 ein 19er 1280*1024


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, korrekt, aber das Spiel lief vorher auch schon mit 19er Auflösung 1280x1024! Also ich schnall das nicht!
Ist ja Toll, aber ich wüsste zu gern warum!?
10-15 FPS weniger wäre ja schlimmer!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um welches spiel gehts den ?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Need for Speed Most Wanted  
Ja, ich weiß es ist Uralt! Carbon und Pro Street finde ich zum


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finde most wanted auch  besser , schon alleine deswegen weil man am tag fährt und nicht in der nacht wie bei nfsu 1 und 2 oder  carbon.
pro street mach ich  nicht weil es keine freie fahrt gibt ., denn das fand ich ich auch so gut an nfsmw .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Desktop und Spiele in der selben Auflösung sind gibts nix zu verändern.



aber der hauptvorteile eines crts ist es doch, dass man niedrigere auflösungen verwenden kann 

zu dem fps unterschied fällt mir auch nichts ein, aber warum ne 5:4 auflösung auf nem 4:3 bildschirm 
ich denke, dir gehts um bildqualität?


p.s.:
und lasst doch mal bitte das fullquoten sein


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Entspricht zu 100% meiner Meinung!
Hast Du zufälligerweise Colin Mc Rae Dirt? Es soll ja oft Probleme geben mit der Aktivierung. Würde aber mal wieder gerne ein neues Rennspiel kaufen, von wegen Grafik und so. Dirt soll ja super aussehen.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Entspricht zu 100% meiner Meinung!
> Hast Du zufälligerweise Colin Mc Rae Dirt? Es soll ja oft Probleme geben mit der Aktivierung. Würde aber mal wieder gerne ein neues Rennspiel kaufen, von wegen Grafik und so. Dirt soll ja super aussehen.


ich hatte es mal , hab dann aber wieder verkauft.
hast du ein lenkrad für den pc ?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

Das Spiel ist mein Testspiel Nr.1 weil ich es am besten kenne!
Lasse die Auflösungen und alles andere immer unverändert zwecks Vergleichbarkeit. Bei dem 16:10 Ding von Samsung sah das in der Auflösung auch nicht gerade Toll aus! Beim spielen stell ich das ein was am besten aussieht. Na gut, bei CRY... natürlich nicht!  

Und das ist ja das seltsame,das alles absolut unverändert ist, das Spiel aber plötzlich viel schneller läuft. 
Kann es sein das es am 17er gelegen hat? Aber warum sollte er in der selben Auflösung die Karte ausbremsen?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, eingemottet aufm Dachboden!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 03.01.2008 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohne lenkrad kannst du dirt vergessen , das ist wie egoshooter aufn gamepad.

aber die grafik ist ausgezeichnet  

wenn du ein rennspiel suchst kann ich dir test drive unlimited empfehlen , das geht auch mit der tastatur noch einigermaßen (spiele es selbst so)obwohl es mit dem lenkrad auch wesentlich mehr spaß macht .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, kanns ja wieder aufbauen.
Ist son Logitech-Teil zum festschrauben und das ist schon sehr umständlich, wenn man vernünftig an die Tastatur kommen will.

Und der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist jetzt sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden, ist schon beängstigend der Platzbedarf eines 19er CRTs!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, kanns ja wieder aufbauen.
> Ist son Logitech-Teil zum festschrauben und das ist schon sehr umständlich, wenn man vernünftig an die Tastatur kommen will.
> 
> Und der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist jetzt sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden, ist schon beängstigend der Platzbedarf eines 19er CRTs!


wenn du noch bildschirme suchst auf ebay verkäuft  einer eine ganze menge crt's : http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZcomputerrazrazu.a. auch einen 22zöller


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

Ja, ist mir bekannt, darum ging es ja auch ursprünglich in dem Fred!
Hab dort einen 22er Belinea mit Diamondtron Röhre ersteigert, dauert aber noch bis ich den bekomme. Der Verkäufer bringt das Monster persönlich vorbei, für ein fürstliches Transportentgelt. Alles zusammen 200€.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist mir bekannt, darum ging es ja auch ursprünglich in dem Fred!
> Hab dort einen 22er Belinea mit Diamondtron Röhre ersteigert, dauert aber noch bis ich den bekomme. Der Verkäufer bringt das Monster persönlich vorbei, für ein fürstliches Transportentgelt. Alles zusammen 200€.


achso von dem war der bildschirm .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Januar 2008)

Er garantiert einen absolut neuwertigen Zustand des Gerätes, liefert das Teil, Original-Papiere und Rechnung von 2004 über 500€ sind dabei und der Typ hat sauviele Positiv-Bewertungen bei E-Bay. 
Er hat das Gerät angeblich so gut wie nie Benutzt und so seriös wie der sich verhält und ausdrückt, glaube ich Ihm das auch. 
Die Kohle bekommt er erst wenn das Teil angeschlossen und für gut befunden wurde. 
Unser EDV-Heini in der Firma meint auch das der hohe Preis in dem Fall durchaus angemessen ist. Hätte das gleiche Gerät noch 5x bei E-Bay bekommen können für erheblich weniger Geld aber ich denke dieser ist von allen der Beste.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 03.01.2008 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Er garantiert einen absolut neuwertigen Zustand des Gerätes, liefert das Teil, Original-Papiere und Rechnung von 2004 über 500€ sind dabei und der Typ hat sauviele Positiv-Bewertungen bei E-Bay.
> Er hat das Gerät angeblich so gut wie nie Benutzt und so seriös wie der sich verhält und ausdrückt, glaube ich Ihm das auch.
> Die Kohle bekommt er erst wenn das Teil angeschlossen und für gut befunden wurde.
> Unser EDV-Heini in der Firma meint auch das der hohe Preis in dem Fall durchaus angemessen ist. Hätte das gleiche Gerät noch 5x bei E-Bay bekommen können für erheblich weniger Geld aber ich denke dieser ist von allen der Beste.



wenn er dir das grät schon nach hause liefert dann wird das schon stimmen was er sagt , denn sonst wäre er ja umsonst gefahren .

ich hatte bis vor ein paar wochen auch noch einen crt (17zoll) und habe jetzt einen 19 zoll wisescreen tft  ,und kann nur sage ich bin sehr froh über den tft , nicht nur das ich jetzt sehr viel mehr platz auf meinem schreibtisch habe , auch das bild ist um einiges schärfer, das mit der farbechtheit kann ich nachvollziehen allerdings überwiegen meiner meinung nach die vorteile eines tft (abgesehn davon das meine GraKa bei der höheren auflösung schon arg an ihre grenzen stößt   ) 

aber in so einer sache muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er lieber hat .


----------



## Candyman121 (4. Januar 2008)

Wenns ein toller Monitor ist, sind 200€ ok wenn du unbedingt einen tollen 22'' willst. Premium Versand ist ja auch dabei


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 04.01.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns ein toller Monitor ist, sind 200€ ok wenn du unbedingt einen tollen 22'' willst. Premium Versand ist ja auch dabei


Ja ,der ist schon toll kann 2048x1536 bei ner 85Hz Rate darstellen.
Nur Platz fürn Lenkrad oder ähnliches Zeug ist dann leider wirklich nicht mehr.
Den Schreibtisch werde ich auch verstärken müssen, der wiegt an die 40 Kg.
Da bekommt man aber wenigstens was fürs Geld---> Groß und schwer=Gut(  ) Ernsthaft habs gerne etwas stabiler und der wackelige Samsung hat mich von Anfang an genervt. Wenn man bei dem Teil die Tasten bedient (vorsichtig) bewegt sich der ganze Monitor. Nicht gerade stabil!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. Januar 2008)

So, hab mal ne Kiste mit AGP-Seckplatz zusammengeschraubt um die gute alte Matrox G400 Dual Head mit der Geforce8 zu vergleichen.
Am Monitor liegt es jetzt ja nicht mehr das die Farben nicht so prickelnd sind.

Ergebnis: Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, die 8800GTS/640 hat nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die 9 Jahre alte Matrox Karte.

Bessere Farben, viel kräftiger,satter, einfach schöner!

Das Bild ist viel schärfer!

Und, bei der Geforce ist alles ein wenig in die Breite gezogen, d.h. Quadrate gehen eher in Richtung Rechteck.
(Auflösung 1024x768 / 85 Hz, bei beiden Rechnern.)

Das der analoge Ausgang der Nvidia Karte nicht so toll ist, wusste ich ja schon, aber es ist wirklich ein dramatischer Unterschied.

*Frage: *Was kann ich machen das Geforce 8 ein besseres Bild an VGA liefert?

Im Treibermenü kann man ja alles mögliche einstellen, nur was genau?
K.A. Gamma Dingsbums Trallala


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 05.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal ne Kiste mit AGP-Seckplatz zusammengeschraubt um die gute alte Matrox G400 Dual Head mit der Geforce8 zu vergleichen.
> Am Monitor liegt es jetzt ja nicht mehr das die Farben nicht so prickelnd sind.
> 
> Ergebnis: Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, die 8800GTS/640 hat nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die 9 Jahre alte Matrox Karte.
> ...



Was hast du für einen DVI --> VGA Adapter benutzt? Vlt liegt es daran? Ich glaube aber allgemein das die Karten nicht mehr für VGA ausgelegt sind. Bei meiner 1950XTX flimmert mein BenQ stark. Kann aber auch am Monitor oder falschen Einstellungen liegen, ist mir auch egal DVI FTW 

Matrox Karten haben generell ein Traum Bild egal wie alt das ist. Leider sind die Dinger so teuer. Bisschen mehr Ram könnten die schon verbauen, überhaupt bei den Preisen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Der Adapter lag der Karte bei.

 Mit nem 22€ Adapter ist es das gleiche!

Ob so ein Triple Head Dingsbums von Matrox da helfen könnte?

Könnte man ja auch mit nur einem CRT betreiben, Frage ist nur ob das Signal dann genauso toll ist wie bei der Uralt Matrox-Karte?

Wer kennt sich da wirklich aus?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Einige von Euch hatten mich ja vor der Geruchsbelästigung durch ältere CRTs gewarnt, das bewahrheitet sich jetzt leider.
Ausgerechnet aus dem besseren Gerät der beiden 19er steigt nach kurzer Betriebsdauer doch ein recht unangenehmer Geruch.
Woran liegt das, und würde eine Reinigung des Geräteinneren Abhilfe schaffen?
Beide Geräte sind in einem nahezu klinisch-reinem Büro gelaufen, deswegen verstehe ich das nicht so ganz!

Außerdem werden die Kisten schon recht heiß, ist das größenbedingt?
Mein 17er den ich 2005 neu gekauft habe stinkt nicht und wird auch längst nicht so warm!

Fragen über Fragen, also ihr alten Hasen, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Huhu, ihr CRT Spezialisten, wo seid Ihr?


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu, ihr CRT Spezialisten, wo seid Ihr?



Die jungen kennen keine CRT's mehr und die alten haben das schon wieder vergessen. 

Scherz beiseite:

Also der CRT von meinem Vater wird auch richtig warm, das ist aber bei Röhren normal ist ja bei den Fernsehern auch so nicht? Manche mehr manche weniger. An einen komischen Geruch konnte ich mich nie erinnern und ich hatte mindestens 5 CRT's im Haus   

Ich würde mal aufschrauben, vlt ist er sehr verstaubt (Garantieverlust kannst du ja keinen mehr haben weil die Dinger schon zu alt sind).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige von Euch hatten mich ja vor der Geruchsbelästigung durch ältere CRTs gewarnt, das bewahrheitet sich jetzt leider.
> Ausgerechnet aus dem besseren Gerät der beiden 19er steigt nach kurzer Betriebsdauer doch ein recht unangenehmer Geruch.
> Woran liegt das, und würde eine Reinigung des Geräteinneren Abhilfe schaffen?
> Beide Geräte sind in einem nahezu klinisch-reinem Büro gelaufen, deswegen verstehe ich das nicht so ganz!
> ...




mein 19"er hat einiges an wärme, aber keine gerüche produziert.
im allgemeinen fällt mir absolut keine möglichkeit ein, was für gerüche ein elektrisches gerät über längere zeit produzieren könnte (außer ozon, wenns drinnen irgendwo funkt&knistert) - nach einiger betriebszeit (und die haben die dinger ja wohl?) sollte alles ausgegast sein und es kommen nur noch externe geruchsquellen in frage, die etwas reinbringen.

zum bild:
wie schon erwähnt legt sein jahren niemand mehr wert auf analoge bildqualität - entsprechend dürfte die qualität der d/a-wandler eher abgenommen haben und sie war schon früher weit vom niveau einer matrox entfernt.
würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn der dvi-i stecker als solcher nachteile mit sich bringt.
abgesehen von matrox dual-head digital edition fällt mir auch nichts ein, was als externer d/a wandler dienen könnte - würde aber auch da sicherheitshalber nachfragen, ob das dinge ein digitales eingangssignal an ein analoges geärt ausgeben kann. (und ob die wandler die alte matroxqualität bieten)

ansonsten könntest du höchstens noch warten, ob die power-sli & co ansätze irgendwann soweit fortschreiten, dass man das (3d)bild einer karte über eine beliebige andere ausgeben kann. (vermute aber, dass das dauern könnte  )
oder halt diverse karten auf ihre analog-tauglichkeit hin durchtesten.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Ja, vielen Dank!
Habe hoffentlich bald mal die Gelegenheit die HD 3870X2 auf ihre analogtauglichkeit hin zu überprüfen!

Hab ja die "normale" 3870er und die macht zumindest digital ein wesentlich besseres Bild als die Geforce. (Was ja anscheinend Treiberbedingt ist, weil Nvidia zugunsten von mehr FPS an der Bildqualität spart!)

Wenn das mit den CRT-Problemen so weiter geht bin ich aber ganz schnell geheilt von dem Retro-Virus!  

Hat denn eigentlich jemand so ein EIZO TFT Display, ich glaube das Ding hört auf 2441 oder so? Irgendwas mit 1300€ Kaufpreis


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

Ich persönlich habe den nicht, kann man sich ja einen ganzen Computer drum kaufen, aber ich höre nur seeehr positives von dem, perfektes Bild halt.

Meinst du den? 
http://www.alternate.at/html/productDetails.html?artno=V5LE16


----------



## annon11 (6. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich meinen HP 2207 mit dem alten CRT vergleiche, schneidet der HP deutlich besser ab.


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

annon11 am 06.01.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich meinen HP 2207 mit dem alten CRT vergleiche, schneidet der HP deutlich besser ab.




Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen   Der CRT war wahrscheinlich damals schon ein Billig - Teil aber ich sehe auch kein Grund noch einen CRT zu verwenden, ich habe in dem Thread schon so viel rumgemeckert . ..


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 06.01.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich habe den nicht, kann man sich ja einen ganzen Computer drum kaufen, aber ich höre nur seeehr positives von dem, perfektes Bild halt.
> 
> Meinst du den?
> http://www.alternate.at/html/productDetails.html?artno=V5LE16


Ja, genau der Testsieger von PCGH.
 Aber mit den Testsiegern hab ich ja schon ne leidvolle Erfahrung hinter mir! (226BW)  
Leider gibt es bei uns in der Nähe keinen Laden der sowas teures im Angebot hat. 
Aber irgendwann ist Investitionsschwelle für den CRT-Kram ja auch überschritten.
Am 19.01.08 bekomme ich den 22" Belinea geliefert und die 200€  für die Monsterkiste sind das letzte was ich ich in diese Technik investiere.


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 06.01.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brauchste eine Hebebühne für das Teil und einen Spezialanzug weil es so strahlt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Januar 2008)

Ja, dachte schon daran das Dach abzudecken und ihn mit nem Kran aufn Schreibtisch zu hieven!  
Naja, schaun wir mal!
Muss jetzt zum 32" CRT TV wechseln!
Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag-Abend!


----------



## Candyman121 (6. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dachte schon daran das Dach abzudecken und ihn mit nem Kran aufn Schreibtisch zu hieven!
> Naja, schaun wir mal!
> Muss jetzt zum 32" CRT TV wechseln!
> Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag-Abend!



Ich werd mich zu meinem Plasman gehen und Spiderman 2 gucken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mit den CRT-Problemen so weiter geht bin ich aber ganz schnell geheilt von dem Retro-Virus!



könntest dich ja alternativ im heimkinobereichbetätigen
http://www.spatz-tech.de/projekto2.htm (letzter absatz kommt das loblied an crt  )


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 07.01.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 06.01.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant, leider entspricht das nicht so ganz meinen Einkommensverhältnissen!  

Mir wäre es schon immer am liebsten gewesen ein komplettes Haus um die Multi-Media und Spiele-Geschichte drumherum zu bauen.   

Mitten im Raum sitzen 7.1 Yamaha-Sound, ne wirklich großzügige Bildschirm oder Leinwand-Diagonale, komplett Verdunkelbar am besten noch mit nem beweglichen Sitz der sich bei Autorennen in die Kurve legt usw. usw.!  

Der Wille ist da, nur leider.....wird sich mein privates Holodeck nicht mehr in diesem Leben verwirklichen lassen!

N' EIZO für 1300 und n' paar gequetschte würd ja schon reichen aber die Heizöltanks......(Diese miesen Preistreiber an der Wall-Street)


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

Mach dir nichts draus, einen EIZO für 1400€ können sich nicht viele leisten ohne die eisernen Ersparnisse aufzubrauchen (was ich für Computer nicht sinnvoll finde) und nebenbei einen PC für Gaming aktuell zu halten kostet auch einiges   

Die Familie soll ja auch noch was von deinem Einkommen haben


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir nichts draus, einen EIZO für 1400€ können sich nicht viele leisten ohne die eisernen Ersparnisse aufzubrauchen (was ich für Computer nicht sinnvoll finde) und nebenbei einen PC für Gaming aktuell zu halten kostet auch einiges
> 
> Die Familie soll ja auch noch was von deinem Einkommen haben


Nun ja, denke meine Tochter kann sich nicht beschweren!
Sie hat folgendes System in ihrem durchaus nobel eingerichtetem Kinderzimmer:

E6320@2,8GHz  Arctic-Cooling-gekühlt

Gigabyte 965P-DS3P (rev.2.0)

2GB Kingston 667er Ram

Be Quiet 450W NT

Radeon HD3870

Samsung 250GB SATA II Platte

LG SATA Brenner und Laufwerk 

Samsung Syncmaster 226BW

TV-Karte DVB-T

Von mir eigenhändig gemoddetes Gehäuse, Schallgedämmt und Lackiert.

Denke, das ist mehr als die meisten hier im Forum ihr Eigen nennen dürfen!
Sie profitiert halt von meinen ausrangierten Sachen!

Da wird sich der Papa ja auch mal das eine oder andere "Extra" leisten dürfen!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

So ein Gerät hätte ich mit 13 (glaube so alt ist sie) auch gehabt   
Zockt die auch? ^^


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Gerät hätte ich mit 13 (glaube so alt ist sie) auch gehabt
> Zockt die auch? ^^


Ja, natürlich, wozu sonst der ganze Klim-Bim.
Sie ist wahrscheinlich der größte Lara Croft Fan unter der Sonne und hat fast alle Spiele der Serie. Momentan ist Sie bei Trackmania-Nations am rumgurken, aber mal kurz nicht hingeschaut, dann ist schon wieder Tomb Raider an! Sie nervt schon rum weil das ganz neue erst Ende des Jahres kommen soll! 

P.S.:Ja,einige Lara Titel sind erst ab 16, ich weiß!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

Ach Tomb Raider sind ok, eigentlich 0 Gewalt. Die kannste ihr schon geben als cooler Vater   

Solange sie nicht Doom3 zockt und nebenbei Hostel guckt   Was sagt deine Frau zu dem Computer Kram?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Tomb Raider sind ok, eigentlich 0 Gewalt. Die kannste ihr schon geben als cooler Vater
> 
> Solange sie nicht Doom3 zockt und nebenbei Hostel guckt   Was sagt deine Frau zu dem Computer Kram?


Die darf auf nem auf 900MHz übertaktetem Duron 700 surfen, wenn ich denn mal Zeit finde das Patchkabel zu verlegen! Heute nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 07.01.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Kabel verlegen kannste als Oster Geschenck machen, dem Eizo TFT ein Stück näher  
Der PC ist ja sogar zum Surfen zu lahm


----------



## keithcaputo (7. Januar 2008)

Haha, geil! Ich hab grad den Startpost gelesen und mich gefragt, wie so ein Thread auf über 100 Beiträge kommt...aber wenn das inzwischen so weit off topic ist, daß hier im Moment grad die Familienverhältnisse bekakelt werden, ist ja kein Wunder. 

...wenn ich Zeit hab, lese ich mir die ganze Seifen-Opfer mal komplett durch...oder ich wart halt, bis die erste Staffel auf DVD rauskommt! 

sehr symphatisch, das!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

keithcaputo am 07.01.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, geil! Ich hab grad den Startpost gelesen und mich gefragt, wie so ein Thread auf über 100 Beiträge kommt...aber wenn das inzwischen so weit off topic ist, daß hier im Moment grad die Familienverhältnisse bekakelt werden, ist ja kein Wunder.
> 
> ...wenn ich Zeit hab, lese ich mir die ganze Seifen-Opfer mal komplett durch...oder ich wart halt, bis die erste Staffel auf DVD rauskommt!
> 
> sehr symphatisch, das!


Ja, Danke!
 Finds auch sehr lustig, ist ja auch ein tolles Forum hier!
Macht echt Spaß, könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen!
(Bleibt ja kaum noch Zeit zum Spielen  )

Der Duron ist nicht zu schlapp zum surfen! Das flutscht ganz ordentlich mit dem Teil.
Viele Läppis bringen auch nicht viel mehr Rechenpower.
Nur ist mir bei den Übertaktungsversuchen der Uralt SDRAM von 1999 abgefackelt und daher darf XP momentan über gigantische   256MB verfügen!
Das ist eindeutig zuwenig aber mit 768MB ist der zum surfen echt Klasse!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte noch 2*256MB SD Ram zu Hause rumliegen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch 2*256MB SD Ram zu Hause rumliegen


Her damit, aber Dalli!
 Bei E-Bay gibts die Dinger wie Sand am Meer aber ich nehm lieber etwas aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle wie beim 22" Belinea!
Was soll der Spaß kosten, vorrausgesetzt Sie haben noch keinen Schimmel angesetzt und Memtest 86 Spuckt nicht schon beim ersten Takt ne Fehlermeldung aus!? 

Warnung: Neue gibts für 21€ pro 256MB-Riegel, also nicht übertreiben!  

Zum kot*en I.E.7 braucht immer länger, trotz regelmäßiger Pflege und Wartung, wird Zeit das das Service PacK1 für Vista 64 kommt!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 07.01.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 07.01.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein! Das sind 2 Top Riegel von Siemens. Wenn du noch einen P4 mit 1,6 Ghz (Boxed Kühler dabei) + Board (AGP 4*) + 32MB AGP Grafikkarte (weiß ned auswendig welche) dazu nimmst kriegst du nen Sonderpreis   

Hab Foto von Ram gemacht, wenn du an dem anderen interessiert bist, bitte melden liegt alles schön verpackt im Keller   

Ich hab mich bemüht entschuldige wegen der Quali versucht das man das wichtigste erkennen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=EdMw7u1qC9DvMrP.JPG


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Super, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!    
Den Speicher nehme ich gern, aber P4 kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!
Was schlechteres hat Intel nie angeboten. Als Heizungsersatz wenn die Öltanks leer sind O.K. aber nicht zum surfen. Hab selbst noch nen P4 550HT rumliegen den kannste gerne für die Speicher haben.
Der war 2005 Sauteuer, hat nen Multi von 17 mit nem FSB von 200=3,4GHz!
Läuft auch noch mit 3,8 GHz stabil bei 70° oder so. Achja , natürlich Sockel 775!
Mit alten AGP-Karten könnte ich selbst nen Handel aufmachen, nur meine Matrox-Sammlung werde ich immer behalten!


----------



## Candyman121 (7. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 07.01.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!
> Den Speicher nehme ich gern, aber P4 kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!
> Was schlechteres hat Intel nie angeboten. Als Heizungsersatz wenn die Öltanks leer sind O.K. aber nicht zum surfen. Hab selbst noch nen P4 550HT rumliegen den kannste gerne für die Speicher haben.
> Der war 2005 Sauteuer, hat nen Multi von 17 mit nem FSB von 200=3,4GHz!
> ...



Kannst du sonst nochwas gebrauchen? Ich habe soviele Funktionsfähige Teile bei mir zu Hause liegen da könnt ich ein PC Reperaturgeschäft aufmachen!

Preis für Ram weiß ich nicht? 33€ inkl. gut eingepackter Versand. Keine Angst ich verschicke nicht wie manche Leute Ram im Briefkuvert xD


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Januar 2008)

Naja, bis jetzt hat die Kiste erst 5€ fürn NT gekostet. Da is 33€ schon recht heftig!
Nee, sonst brauch ich nix außer n 1400€ EIZO für 200€ und ne HD3870X2, die es noch nicht gibt!  

Schick Dir nachher noch ne Mail, muss jetzt erstmal einen auf Familie machen!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

Der Belinea 22" CRT ist heute endlich gekommen.
Der Verkäufer hat nicht zuviel versprochen, das Ding ist wirklich so gut wie neu. Bei meinen anderen CRTs kann ich den Bios-Bootscreen so gut wie nie sehen weil das Bild sich erst verzögert aufbaut. Das Teil ist sofort voll da, wie bei nem TFT. Denke das zeugt davon das er wirklich sehr wenig gelaufen hat, oder?
Was mich ein wenig stört ist der sehr feine Streifen, der im oberen Drittel des Bildes horizontal verläuft. Beim spielen fällt der nicht weiter auf, bei Text aber leider schon.
Ist das dieser Faden zur Lochmaskenstabilisierung oder hat der doch schon nen Knacks weg?
Bei meinem 17er und den beiden 19ern ist der nämlich nicht vorhanden!?


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2008)

hast du überhaupt ne lochmaske oder eine trinitron-streifenmaske? beim letzteren liegt's daran, dass die drähte daran aufgehängt werden.


das fällt aber eigentlich nur auf weissem hintergrund auf, z.b. in Word.

kleine anekdote: eine büroangestellte einer firma, wo ich mal gearbeitet habe, hat den streifen jahrelang für eine briefkopf-abtrennung gehalten und prima damit gearbeitet.   

edit: jup, das ding hat ne streifenmaske. aber das ist eh besser als ne lochmaske.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

HanFred am 19.01.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du überhaupt ne lochmaske oder eine trinitron-streifenmaske? beim letzteren liegt's daran, dass die drähte daran aufgehängt werden.
> 
> 
> das fällt aber eigentlich nur auf weissem hintergrund auf, z.b. in Word.
> ...


Diamandtron Röhre! (Oder ist das auch Trinitron?) Ja ist ne 0,25er Streifenmaske. Phosphor Typ B22.
Weiß nicht genau, da gehen die Meinungen anscheinend auseinander.(Welche Technik besser ist)
Habs jetzt auch in der Bedienungsanleitung gelesen das es sich um die Stabilisierungsfäden handelt.
Scheint soweit alles i.O. zu sein mit dem Monsterteil.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (19. Januar 2008)

macht der den wirklich so einen enormen knall beim "kaltstart"wie man des öfteren im internet ließt ?


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 19.01.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht genau, da gehen die Meinungen anscheinend auseinander.(Welche Technik besser ist)


also Trinitron sind die besten röhren, die es je gegeben hat. alle grafiker haben damit  gearbeitet.

wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist Diamondtron nur ein anderer name, Sonys trinitron-patent ist ausgelaufen und deshalb dürfen jetzt alle die technik verwenden, sie allerdings nicht Trinitron nennnen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 19.01.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> macht der den wirklich so einen enormen knall beim "kaltstart"wie man des öfteren im internet ließt ?


Ja ein lautes *Knarz *macht es schon beim anwerfen. Mein alter Sony Fernseher hat genau dasselbe Geräusch gemacht, deshalb glaube ich jetzt auch das es ne Trinitron-Röhre nur unter nem anderen Label ist.
Ich glaube das Geräusch ensteht bei der Entmagnetisierung.

Is schon echt ne riesen Diagonale,werde mal messen und die Fläche berechnen und dann mit dem Syncm. 226BW vergleichen. Ich glaube aber das der CRT mehr Fläche hat. Das täuscht evtl. aber auch weil der Samsung ja Breitbidformat hat.

Das Bild ist aber auf jeden Fall traumhaft.
Ehrlich gesagt muss man aber für Text schon fast ein wenig mit dem Stuhl nach hinten, aber zum spielen wirklich super.
Bin begeistert, hoffentlich macht der noch n paar Tage bevor er den Geist aufgibt.
Toll finde ich auch das er einen echten Netzschalter an der Gerätefront hat.


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

Wie geht es dir mit den Augen wenn du einen TFT gewohnt bist und du sitzt dann so nahe an einer Röhre? Beim Fernsehen ist das ja was anderes.


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 19.01.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht es dir mit den Augen wenn du einen TFT gewohnt bist und du sitzt dann so nahe an einer Röhre? Beim Fernsehen ist das ja was anderes.


hattest du nie ne röhre? :-o 
die augen ermüden eben etwas schneller. aber extrem viel macht das eigentlich nicht aus. vor allem dann nicht, wenn man die bildwiederholrate hoch genug eingestellt hat.


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

Klar, ich hatte viele Röhren aber nicht so ein teures Gerät und schon gar keinen 22'' der damals 500€ gekostet hat und allen Schnick Schnack drauf hat.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 19.01.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ich hatte viele Röhren aber nicht so ein teures Gerät und schon gar keinen 22'' der damals 500€ gekostet hat und allen Schnick Schnack drauf hat.


Nun den Augen geht es bis jetzt gut, auf jeden Fall besser als bei dem Bonbonfarben produzierenden Samsung.
Bei 85 Hz flimmert es kaum wahrnehmbar.

Aber das mitgelieferte Kabel ist Murks. Geht ab und zu ins blaue das Bild ,wenn ich am Kabel etwas wackel ist aber wieder alles O.K.
Ist auch nicht Original dann wäre es Belinea-beige.

Frage: Was bringt der BNC Eingang und welche Vorteile ergeben sich damit *und *gibt es DVI auf BNC Kabel so richtig gute mit Goldüberzug und so.

Oder ein DVI auf VGA Kabel ebenfalls hochwertig.

Diesem DVI auf VGA Adapter traue ich auch nicht so recht deshalb lieber ein komplettes Kabel. 

Nur was ist am besten DVI auf BNC oder DVI auf VGA???


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

Macht keinen Unterschied ob du VGA Adapter oder ein ganzes Kabel nimmst, der Adapter ist dann einfach im Kabel eingebaut.

Aber das musst du als Elektroniker besser wissen als ich   

Das sind richtig gute Kabel:
http://www.media-halle.de/shop/catalog/oehlbach-vga-kabel-150m-von-oehlbach-p-632.html

macht aber nur Sinn wenn du einen hochwertigen Adapter benutzt und nicht ein 1€ Zeugs das bei der Graka dabei war.


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 19.01.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht keinen Unterschied ob du VGA Adapter oder ein ganzes Kabel nimmst, der Adapter ist dann einfach im Kabel eingebaut.
> 
> Aber das musst du als Elektroniker besser wissen als ich
> 
> ...


Nun ja ,zumindest hat jede zusätzliche Steckverbindung auch einen zusätzlichen Übergangswiderstand und deshalb ist die Adapterlösung immer schlechter als ein direktes Kabel. Am besten wäre natürlich eine direkte Verbindung von Graka und Monitor mit fest angelöteten Kabeln.

Aber ich hab leider keine Ahnung ob der BNC Anschluss besser ist als der VGA Anschluss, hoffe das weiß hier jemand.


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

Und wie willste so ein BNC Kabel an die Graka dranbringen? ? ?

NVidia Karten haben nicht wirklich so eine gute Bildqualtität da bringen dir die besten Kabeln auch nichts da musst du bei deiner Matrox bleiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 19.01.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab leider keine Ahnung ob der BNC Anschluss besser ist als der VGA Anschluss, hoffe das weiß hier jemand.



also bei den beiden iiyamas in unserer familie war er um längen besser, beim 17"er war 1152x864 mit bnc so scharf wie 1024x786 ohne.
den 19" hab ich erst gar nicht ohne betrieben, aber mit war die bildschärfe definitiv näher an meinem jetzigen tft mit dvi denn am gleichen tft via d-sub. (wer weiß, mit ner matrox wär er vielleicht sogar drüber gewesen...)
von daher: 
crt ohne bnc gibts für mich in höheren auflösungen garantiert nicht.
kann aber sein, dass das bei streifenmaske weniger auffällt, die haben ja von hause aus ein defizit in sachen schärfe. (denke aber mal, bei 1600x1200 sollte man da schon nen unterschied sehen)

dass es kabel direkt auf dvi-a gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 19.01.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie willste so ein BNC Kabel an die Graka dranbringen? ? ?
> 
> NVidia Karten haben nicht wirklich so eine gute Bildqualtität da bringen dir die besten Kabeln auch nichts da musst du bei deiner Matrox bleiben


Ich "zeichne" es Dir mal auf!  


   8800GTS---->DVI ><DVI-----------Kabel---------><BNC / Monitor

Mit Paint wärs besser, aber ich hoffe Du kapierst es auch so!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 19.01.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 19.01.2008 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hab leider auch noch nix gefunden bei Kabelfreak und so.
Werd nachher mal den Conrad-Katalog wälzen.
Gar nicht im Atommüll-Fred?


----------



## Candyman121 (19. Januar 2008)

So ein Kabel wirst du denke ich mal in keinem Katalog finden sondern nur im Internet. Denke das sowas normal nur im professionelen Bereich verwendet wird falls da noch nicht alles digital läuft


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 19.01.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Kabel wirst du denke ich mal in keinem Katalog finden sondern nur im Internet. Denke das sowas normal nur im professionelen Bereich verwendet wird falls da noch nicht alles digital läuft


So, hab jetzt (mit kurzen Pinkelpausen) mal 3 Std durchgezockt.
Ergebnis: Keine Augenschmerzen!

Also mal ganz ehrlich ihr lieben TFT-Fans:
*Ihr könnt mich alle mal!*  

Das is so geil mit der Kiste, finde keine Worte dafür!!!  
Farben is klar, aber auch sonst ist man mitten im Geschehen und wird nicht durch ein Stück billige Plastikfolie von allem künstlich auf Distanz  gehalten. Man verschmilzt förmlich mit dem Spiel, total abgefahren wie bei nem LSD-Trip.  
Echte Magie! Unglaublich! Syncmaster: Lol, was'n das? (Totlach)

Bitte, bitte lieber Monitor, halte noch recht lange durch!

Die Stromrechnung is mir sowas von.........!
Lieber auf den Elektro-Herd verzichten als auf dieses phänomenale Spielerlebnis!

@Candyman: Was kostet ein Bahnticket ? Komm her schaus Dir an!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stromrechnung is mir sowas von.........!


das trifft sich gut das folding@home team braucht mehr rechenleistung   
den fortschritt kannst du dir dann ja auf deinem CRT ansehen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 20.01.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, O.K. sag mir wies geht, kann aber nur meinen Signatur-Rechner zur Verfügung stellen, die anderen kann ich nicht mit einklinken, das würde meine Frau merken!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 20.01.2008 01:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der reicht völlig .

hier der thread zu folding@home sollten noch fragen aufkommen , du weißt wo du mich findest   
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=10&tid=5681661&x=1401

PS: pass auf das deine frau die stromrechnung nicht in die finger bekommt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir jetzt zuviel Input!
Werds mir morgen komplett durchlesen und mich danach mit 80% iger Sicherheit daran beteiligen, versprochen! 
Taktfrequenz kann ich frei wählen, atm 3,46 GHz, reicht das ? Is nur boxed gekühlt! 4,0GHz geht auch, aber für Dauerbelastung is der Boxed dann doch eher etwas unterdimensioniert!  
Ich denke mit 3,2 GHz kann ich aber auch schon was reißen, oder? (Damit rennt das Ding immer stabil!)


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir jetzt zuviel Input!
> Werds mir morgen komplett durchlesen und mich danach mit 80% iger Sicherheit daran beteiligen, versprochen!
> Taktfrequenz kann ich frei wählen, atm 3,46 GHz, reicht das ? Is nur boxed gekühlt! 4,0GHz geht auch, aber für Dauerbelastung is der Boxed dann doch eher etwas unterdimensioniert!
> Ich denke mit 3,2 GHz kann ich aber auch schon was reißen, oder? (Damit rennt das Ding immer stabil!)


3,2 reichen schon   
je mehr desto besser aber es ist besser wenn er länger läuft als wenn er dann nach ein paar stunden wegen hitze abschaltet   

läuft dein rechner den ganzen tag durch ?

du hast das glück das du am anfang sehr viel plätze gutmachen kannst , bei mir hingegen brauche ich schon fast eine woche pro platz


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 20.01.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 01:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, nee der läuft nur wenns wirklich wichtig ist (Zocken) aber ich hab da grad ne Idee: Werd mal unseren Admin in der Firma fragen, ob man den Xeon-Server nicht am Wochenende mit einbinden kann, das Teil glüht sowieso in eins durch und auf die paar KW/h kommt es bei ner Stromrechnung von über 10.000€ pro Monat auch nicht mehr an. 
Das werde ich mal klären, nächste Woche. Das bringt sicher mehr als mein winziger 6750!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

Echt fies, jetzt haste mich wieder voll runtergebracht! Nun bin ich mit meinen Gedanken wieder in der Firma!  
Is doch Wochenende!  
Glaub ich geh gleich noch inne Disse! (Discothek ZAK Uelsen)
Da hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe! 

Da legt heute Dune auf, schade das ich das nicht eher mitbekommen habe!
Zur Erinnerung: "Hard-Core-Vibes" und viele andere sehr geile Sachen!
Zu Spät, ist sicher schon gelaufen!
Sche*ß Forum, man verpasst sehr viel im RL!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 02:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt fies, jetzt haste mich wieder voll runtergebracht! Nun bin ich mit meinen Gedanken wieder in der Firma!
> Is doch Wochenende!
> Glaub ich geh gleich noch inne Disse! (Discothek ZAK Uelsen)
> Da hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe!
> ...


Tja was soll ich noch dazu sagen   

Du könnstest den Xeon server auch die ganze woche mitrechenen lassen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 20.01.2008 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 02:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird nix, da hat das Ding genug zu tun. Das geht nur am Wochenende und Feiertagen. Letztes Jahr haben wir ne fette Klimaanlage installiert weil die Hitze indem 30m² Kellerraum unerträglich war. 
Die ganze Anlage ist ohnehin schon überlastet und kurz vorm Supergau, gut für mich, wenn aufgerüstet wird bleibt sicher das eine oder andere...........!
So ne Maxdata Xeon Kiste dürfte ja mächtig Dampf unter der Haube haben, nur Grafikschnittstelle ist afaik Fehlanzeige.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.01.2008 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 20.01.2008 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du könntest mir auch ein paar teile von eurem server schicken   
(natrülich nur wenn der server ausgemustert wird)

kannst ja mal fragen ob ers am WE laufen lässt .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (29. Januar 2008)

Nur der Ordnung halber, damit beide Freds zu dem Thema untereinander stehen!


----------

